# Help with week old pullet



## Mitzi (Sep 24, 2021)

She's (a buff Orpington) been gasping for air or open mouth breathing all day. Got a little better when I brought her outside but hasn't stopped. She eats & drinks a little still. Got her in the mail last Friday. Also have a bantam silkie that has a runny nose but no other symptoms that still eats & drinks a little. Got them in same shipment. Have 8 others that seem to be ok. What can I do? I am new to chickens & I feel completely helpless to help her. I don't want her to suffer


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Mitzi said:


> She's (a buff Orpington) been gasping for air or open mouth breathing all day. Got a little better when I brought her outside but hasn't stopped. She eats & drinks a little still. Got her in the mail last Friday. Also have a bantam silkie that has a runny nose but no other symptoms that still eats & drinks a little. Got them in same shipment. Have 8 others that seem to be ok. What can I do? I am new to chickens & I feel completely helpless to help her. I don't want her to suffer


Is she possibly just hot?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Any foul oder coming from her mouth? Is she wheezing? Crop emptying properly? Pictures of the bird in question?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I think she is having a respiratory disease..


----------

